# Verdunstung von Wasser



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
mich bewegt die Frage, wieviel Wasser pro qm bei dieser Wetterlage verdunstet... also wir haben hier seit Samstag durchgehend über 30 grad ohne einen Tropfen Regen... Gibt es Anhaltswerte?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo 

Bei mir sind es 5mm bis 1 cm am Tag das sind 80L bis 160 L je nach Wind auch etwas mehr
lese mal diese Beiträge https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/verdunstung.39666/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

sorry... ich komm mit der Suchfunktion nicht so klar....

dann bin ich ja beruhigt... bei mir sind es auch so 1 cm pro Tag bei der Bullenhitze ....


----------



## andreas w. (11. Juni 2014)

Kommt mir irgendwie trotzdem komisch und viel vor. Selbst bei unserer Oberfläche sinkt der Pegel im Millimeterbereich. Und das im unteren Sektor so zwischen ein bis drei Millimeter pro Tag. Und sooo viel kälter als bei Euch isses hier auch nicht wirklich.
Sicher daß nicht doch irgendwo Wasser rausgesaugt wird? Pflanzen oder sonst irgendwas?


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

ich hab noch mehrere Sumpfzonen neben dem Bachlauf und am Teich, die mit je einem Docht (Stück Rupfensack) versorgt werden.....

hab alles kontrolliert... die Erde neben dem Teich ist alles trocken....


----------



## andreas w. (11. Juni 2014)

Ok ??? dann wird das so passen. Können die Sumpfzonen sein, wo´s stark verdunstet.


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

verdunsten die mehr als die Wasserfläche....?


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2014)

Diese Frage wird ja wohl jedes Jahr immer wieder mal gestellt.
Und Nein, es gibt weder ne Formel, noch grobe "Anhaltswerte"
Über der Wasseroberfläche bildet sich eine "Verdunstungsschicht", welche von Außen-,Wassertemperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit abhängig ist.
Bei Windstille verdunstet kaum Wasser, wenn diese Schicht gesättigt ist.
Wird es nun windig, verwirbelt diese und es verdunstet wieder Wasser bis...  und so fort.
Ausserdem "verdunsten" bei hoher Temperatur auch die Pflanzen.
Hat man nun nen großen, gut bepflanzten Flachwasserbereich und/oder viele Schwimmpflanzen, wird dies ein zusätzlicher Faktor.
Bei meiner "grünen Hölle" sinkt immo der Wasserspiegel täglich um 1-2cm.
In meinen Zinkwannen sind es 3cm.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juni 2014)

Das hängt mit Sicherheit auch von der Oberflächengröße und der Wassertiefe (und damit Temperatur) ab.
In meinen Tümpeln habe ich im Moment eine sehr hohe Verdunstung (große Oberfläche, geringe Tiefe - super warmes Wasser).
Der Wasserstand geht täglich mehrere cm zurück (wobei die Pferde im Moment täglich rund 70 Liter raustrinken). 

In meinem Mini, der zudem auch noch ab mittags  vollständig beschattet ist, ist der Verlust deutlich geringer. (höchstens 1 mm pro Tag)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

danke für die Ausführungen... man lernt nie aus


----------



## krallowa (11. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung knapp 1cm pro Tag Wasserverlust.
Jeden Tag 500 Liter Frischwasser kann sich ja kaum einer leisten, daher warte ich auf Regen und davon hatten wir letzte Nacht mehr als genug.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Servus

Mmn. spielt der Wind die größte Rolle, wie auch Eugen schon geschrieben hat. Er "trocknet" die Oberfläche immer wieder ab.
Beispiel: Bei Wind wird aufgehängte Wäsche im Freien schneller trocken als ohne Wind.
Natürlich spielt auch die Teichoberfläche eine Rolle.

@ Eugen: würde mich über Bilder deiner "Grünen Hölle" freuen.

Ich habe heute zum erstenmal heuer nachgefüllt. Es haben gut 10cm gefehlt ...
   
Beim linken Bild ist hinten deutlich der Rand zu sehen ...


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

bei mir sind 1cm ca. 100l.... das geht noch.... auf Regen kann ich lang warten....


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> @ Eugen: würde mich über Bilder deiner "Grünen Hölle" freuen.
> 
> ...



ist hier zwar OT,aber dem Helmut kann ich diese Bitte nicht abschlagen.


----------



## andreas w. (11. Juni 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> verdunsten die mehr als die Wasserfläche....?



ich denke schon, da der Wasserspiegel sehr niedrig ist und sich daher schneller aufheizt. Vom Boden evtl. begünstigt, der die aufgenommene Wärme weiterleitet - Dominosystem .


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2014)

hier gibt es den alljährlichen Link zum *Deutschen Wetterdienst 
*
http://www.dwd.de/  ==> Spezielle Nutzer ==> Landwirtschaft ==> Agrarwetter ==> Wasserhaushalt ==> Verdunstung

Verdunstung


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

danke... die gehen grad von 5-6mm aus...


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> danke... die gehen grad von 5-6mm aus...


in welchem Zeitraum ?


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

denke mal pro tag... also heute...


----------



## Eugen (11. Juni 2014)

Zitat:" Berechnete tatsächliche und potentielle Verdunstung von Gras über sandigem Lehm" (dwd)
Das kann man never ever auf nen Teich und spezielle Orte herunterbrechen.
=Stochern im Nebel.
Btw. Was bringt dieses Wissen dem Kleinteichbesitzer ?
Nix


----------



## groecamp (11. Juni 2014)

stimmt... da hast du vollkommen recht... aber als Anhaltspunkt zu den Beiträgen hier bringt es mich schon weiter....


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Eugen schrieb:


> ist hier zwar OT,aber dem Helmut kann ich diese Bitte nicht abschlagen.



Danke 

Wahnsinn ... 

Um auf den Wasserverlust zurück zu kommen ...

Ich denke das die vielen Pflanzen, siehe 2.Bild, einiges Wasser bei Dir, Eugen, durch Verdunstung ziehen. Sprich über die Blattoberfläche viel Wasser verdunstet. Speziell die Seerosen die eine große Verdunstungsfläche haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Speziell die Seerosen die eine große Verdunstungsfläche haben.


 Sicher? Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Wasseroberfläche nicht die gleiche Verdunstung hat wie die selbe Oberfläche eines  Seerosenblatt. Eher denke ich, dass ein aufliegendes Seerosenblatt die Verdunstung eher durch die Blattoberfläche behindert.

Sonst denke ich, dass Pflanzen welche aus dem Teich wachsen einfach die Oberfläche an welcher Wasser verdunsten kann vergrößert. Also jeder Pflanze, welche aus dem Wasser wächst vergrößert die Oberfläche und somit die Fläche an der Wasser verdunsten kann.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Servus Totto

Wissenschaftlich fundiert ist meine Aussage nicht. 

Dieser Artikel beschreibt zwar wie Bäume Wasser saugen, was mMn. auch für andere Pflanzen gilt, es kommt dieser Satz vor


> Durch die Verdunstung des Wassers aus den fünf bis zehn Nanometer winzigen Blattporen - so die Vorstellung - kommt es zu einem Sog in den dünnen Kanälen, der das Wasser schließlich nach oben bis in die Blätter zieht.


Ähnlich werden sich auch die Pflanzen in unseren Teichen verhalten.

Deinen 2.Absatz sehe ich ganz genauso.


----------



## PeterBoden (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich musste schon schmunzeln bei den Bemerkungen zur alljährlichen Wiederkehr der Fragestellung des Threadopeners. 

Ein Dauerbrenner, das Thema, warum auch nicht.

Ich habe im vorigem Spätsommer und auch jetzt noch einmal ein wenig meine Wasserstände protokolliert. 
Zwei Lineale genommen, je an einen Pflasterstein gebunden, den unter Wasser waagerecht fixiert und so die Lineale senkrecht aus der Wasseroberfläche heraus ragen lassen.

Das eine Lineal in meinen Schwimmteich (250 m² Wasseroberfläche, etwa 150 m² mit Pflanzen besetzt) und das andere in den zugehörigen Filterteich (25 m² Wasseroberfläche, eine echte grüne Hölle, man sieht kaum  noch Wasseroberfläche) positioniert.
Nach jeweils drei Tagen -nach einem Tag sieht man kaum etwas-, immer abends die Wasserstände abgelesen, etwaige Niederschlagshöhen beachtet.

Es kam mir nicht auf eine detailversessene hochgenaue deutsche akribische Protokollierung an, es hatte mich nur überschlägig interessiert ob da irgendwelche gravierenden Umwelteinflüsse bemerkbar sind.

Gleich vorweg: nein, sind sie nicht.

Und weiter, der Wassserstand in dem üppigst mit Wasserpflanzen ausgestatteten Filterteich sinkt in ziemlich exakter Abhängigkeit zu dem vom Schwimmteich,* nur etwa 50 % stärker*. Ein Beispiel: sinkt im Vergleichszeitraum der Wasserspiegel im Schwimmteich um 3 cm sind es im Filterteich etwa 4,5 cm.

Aber jetzt meine Werte, *herunter gerechnet auf einen Tag*, Wind- und Temperaturverhältnisse im Ablesezeitraum so gut es ging pro Tag berücksichtigt, alle bezogen auf den großen Schwimmteich.
_-bitte, ich weiß das es nicht exakt sein kann-_


10° - 20° Lufttemperatur, wenig Wind: 4 mm Wasserstandsverlust pro Tag

20° - 30° Lufttemperatur, wenig Wind: 6 mm Wasserstandsverlust pro Tag

10° - 20° Lufttemperatur, viel Wind: 7 mm Wasserstandsverlust pro Tag

20° - 30° Lufttemperatur, viel Wind: 10 mm Wasserstandsverlust pro Tag

Das deckt sich in etwa mit den von anderen Boardies genannten Werten, je kleiner der Teich umso ausgeprägter scheinen diese zu sein, vielleicht weil sich die kleineren Teiche schneller erwärmen.


----------



## groecamp (12. Juni 2014)

so nun kommt zu dem Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung auch noch Wasserverlust durch Marderbiss hinzu....Erst zerlegen diese Drecksviecher mein Auto und nun fangen sie an an den Schläuchen zu nagen.... bin gespannt wann die Folie dran ist....
Wenn ich einen in die Hände bekomme mache ich mir einen schönen Kragen für meinen Wintermantel draus.....


----------



## andreas w. (12. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="groecamp, post: 464669, member: 33861"
Wenn ich einen in die Hände bekomme mache ich mir einen schönen Kragen für meinen Wintermantel draus.....[/QUOTE]

Grins - allein die Vorstellung, ein Marder über einer Lederjacke in der "haute Couture" roflrofl


----------



## groecamp (12. Juni 2014)

im wahrsten Sinne "haut"e Coutoure.....


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2014)

Montag Abend wurde der letzte Wasserwechsel gemacht, seitdem fehlen bis jetzt knappe 4 cm. (Hochteich)


----------



## groecamp (12. Juni 2014)

upps....
mal ne andere Frage, wie sieht das aus Hochteich mit 210 cm Tiefe.... schaust du da mit einer Leiter oder vom Balkon rein...?


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2014)

Der Teich schaut ca. 70-75 cm aus der Erde, der Rest liegt unter der Erde.


----------



## andreas w. (12. Juni 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Montag Abend wurde der letzte Wasserwechsel gemacht, seitdem fehlen bis jetzt knappe 4 cm. (Hochteich)



Erzähl mir einer was er will - das ist nicht nur Verdunstung, da geht irgendwo Wasser ungewollt ab. Unser Teich ist zwar komplett im Boden aber da fehlt seit dem Wochenende ca. ein Zentimeter. 
Haste mal den Test mit der Dosenmilch gemacht? Vielleicht siehste da irgendwas?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Juni 2014)

-2Hi,

bei meinem Teich (ca. 130qm2)  in voller Sonne verlier ich z.Z täglich 1,5cm (bis 2500l), in Amphibientümpel (ca. 25qm2) z.T im Halbschatten meiner großen Magnolie und im sonnigen Bereich von 4-5 qm2 Seerosenblättern bedeckt um1cm (ca. 300l), in den beiden Moorschlenken sinds fast 6cm täglich

je größere die freie Wasserfläche (Angriffsfläche für Wind) und je höher die Wassertemperatur bei geringer Luftfeuchte ist umso mehr Wasser geht flöten, auch die Pflanzenmasse im Teich verdunstet wie schon geschrieben nicht gerade geringe Wassermengen

MfG Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Erzähl mir einer was er will - das ist nicht nur Verdunstung, da geht irgendwo Wasser ungewollt ab. Unser Teich ist zwar komplett im Boden aber da fehlt seit dem Wochenende ca. ein Zentimeter.
> Haste mal den Test mit der Dosenmilch gemacht? Vielleicht siehste da irgendwas?



Ne das hat schon seine Richtigkeit, 36 Grad hier & volle Sonne. Wassertemperatur beträgt 25,4 Grad.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Juni 2014)

Mag schon sein, aber unser Teich ist auch den ganzen Tag im der prallen Sonne, mit runden 10m² Fläche bei weniger Tiefe Wie Du und der verliert nicht so viel Wasser .
Ich sag nicht, daß es nicht so ist - aber für übermäßig viel empfinde ich es schon.

Wir werden sehen, wenn die Temperaturen nachlassen, dann muß sich´s ja normalisieren.


----------

